# Time Lapse Photography (+videos)



## seemoo (Jan 6, 2008)

Happy New Year everybody.

A friend of mine gave me the Canon TC-80N3 remote control for my Canon 40D as a gift a while ago. Over the X-mas break I was finally able to play around with it.

My wife and I spend X-mas in San Francisco with her family and I was able to sneak away for a bit to capture a time lapse video of the Golden Gate bridge. You can find the link to the video here (sorry for the "largerish" file but the compressor ruined the nice gradients if pushed further): Golden Gate Sunset

Here is the photo:








Instead of heading straight back to Los Angeles, my wife and I went to Death Valley and Grand Canyon. I was able to do another time lapse video of the sunset over Grand Canyon. It was absolutely stunning and I hope the video does it justice. You can find the video here (sorry for the "largerish" file but the compressor ruined the nice gradients if pushed further): Grand Canyon Sunset

Here is a cut together photo:






I have a couple of other videos (2nd Grand Canyon sunset and Death Valley sunrise) in the works. I might post them later if you like those here. I had a blast making them...

Thanks


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool, worth the download time. I'll be researching that RC unit now...

-Shea

EDIT: Ok so where did the pan (or slight FOV) come from, post?

-S


----------



## seemoo (Jan 6, 2008)

Ls3D: thanks. Yes, the slight "zoom in" is done in post (After Effects). It's meant to add just a little movement.


----------



## dklod (Mar 12, 2008)

I know this thread has not been commented on for 8 or so weeks, but I recently wanted to explore time lapse photography even though my camera does not have the facility to do it automatically. A quick search lead me here. I find it hard to believe that so few people have commented on something so awesome. Those 2 videos are spectacular but you did not touch on how it was made.  I am going to further look at other threads but if someone would care to breifly go through the process and software needed, it would be greatly appreciated. 

I have a webcam on my desktop upstairs with good views to the south west. Initially I thought about using it to capture how the weather can change so quickly at this time of the year just as learning tool. I think the logitech software can be setup to take a shot every minute or so but I'll have to look into that.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is an awesome step-by-step instructable that shows you how to create a timelapse video with your DSLR and a TI-83. I am definitly going to do this when I get my DSLR.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Turn-a-TI-Graphing-Calculator-into-an-Intervalomet/


----------



## dklod (Mar 12, 2008)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> Here is an awesome step-by-step instructable that shows you how to create a timelapse video with your DSLR and a TI-83. I am definitly going to do this when I get my DSLR.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Turn-a-TI-Graphing-Calculator-into-an-Intervalomet/


 
Im hoping I can use software to control the shutter through a USB cable connected to my computer. Probably need your camera connected to a dc power supply too just to be sure your battery doesnt give out. Im going to setup today and manually press the shutter every 10 seconds for 20 minutes and hopefully get some good cloud movment. But at 30 frames a second, thats only 4 secs of video, but its a good place to start not ever done anything like this. I'll post the result later.

I will mention that I went into my local motor registry the other day and on one of the plasmas inside they showed a time laspe video of a road being built probably over a period of 6 months. Im not sure what the frequency was of each frame, but I was mesmorised by it. I could not stop watching it.  I guess this is what lead me to give it a go myself.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Mar 12, 2008)

the ti-83 version would be good for being more portable and rugged rather than carrying a laptop around. This is one thing that i am yearning to try...


----------

